# top 10 favorite fighters



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

these are mine

Rampage Jackson

Wanderlei Silva

Diego Sanchez

Forrest Griffin

Chuck Liddell

Mike Bisping

Georges St. Pierre

Garry Goodridge

Brock Lesnar

Mirko Cro Cop

who's yours?


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

No particular order;

Wanderlei Silva

Vitor Belfort

Shogun Rua

Anderson Silva

GSP

Rampage Jackson

Damien Maia

Ricardo Arona

Fedor

Melvin Manhoef


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

mines not just mma but here is my top 10

Bukaw Por Paramuk ( Muay Thai / K1 )

Ramon Dekkers ( Muay Thai )

Dean Lister ( purely for grappling)

Anderson Silva

GSP

Randy Couture

Mat Hughes

Rich Franklin

Dan Henderson

Joe Calzaghe ( boxing)

in no particular order respectively


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

BJ Penn

Diego Sanchez

Tiago Silva

Lyoto Machida

Chuck Liddell

Rich Franklin

Anderson Silva

Wanderlie Silva

Forrest Griffin

Quinton Jackson


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Anderson Silva is my favourite.

Lyoto Machida

Wanderlei Silva

Dong Hyun Kim

Clay Guida

Yoshihiro Sexyama!

Mike Bisping

Rampage

Miguel Torres

Genki Sudo

But there are more!


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Kim Dong-Hyun

Chu Sung-Hoon (Yoshihiro Akiyama)

Choi Mu-Bae

Paul Daley

Jon Jones

Demian Maia

Gabriel Gonzaga

Shinya Aoki

Vitor Belfort

Oleg Taktarov


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

djkt said:


> No particular order;
> 
> Wanderlei Silva
> 
> ...


Only 4 of my 10 are non Brazilians....

Just realized how biased towards Brazil! My Brazilian family would be proud haha


----------



## Sickman (Mar 2, 2009)

Matt Serra

Chuck Liddell

Fedor

GsP

Anderson Silva

Wanderlei Silva

Michael Bisping

Dan Hardy

Diego Sanchez

Lyoto Machida


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Top 10 all time favourites? I'd have to go with:

Randy Couture

Rickson Gracie

Sakuraba

Bas Rutten

Takanori Gomi

Fedor

Chuck

AR Nogueira

Wanderlei Silva

GSP

In no particular order other than Randy as number one...


----------



## matty0603 (Feb 2, 2009)

GSP

Anderson silva

wanderlie silva

thiago alves

lyoto machida

terry etim

diego sanchez

rampage

dan hardy

damien maia


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Sickman said:


> Matt Serra
> 
> Chuck Liddell
> 
> ...


damn i forgot dan hardy on my list


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I forgot Fedor on my list!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Rampage Jackson

Jon Jones

George St Pierre

Andrei Arlovski

Dan Hardy

Shane Carwin

Junior Dos Santos

Thales Leites

Shogun Rua

Anderson Silva

I'd have Machida,Lesnar, Liddell, Griffin, Wanderlei, Lashley, Urijah Faber, Fitch,Franklin on there if I could

I'd defo have Bas Rutten on there if it was of all time, you should make a thread for favourite 10 of all time


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

1) Paul Taylor

2) Anderson Silva

3) Demian Maia

4) Jon Fitch

5) Jeremy Horn

6) Wanderlei Silva

7) Fedor Emilanenko

8) Yves Edwards

9) Rodrigo Nogueira

10) Roger Muerta

& a special mention for Randy Couture!


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Imy said:


> I forgot Fedor on my list!


Haha! Well it's not like he's a hot topic at the moment... 

Everyone will forgot about Fedor anyway when they make it open weight class again & he has to face the neo-samurai!


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Rampage Jackson
> 
> Jon Jones
> 
> ...


it wasnt just current fighters you could have picked anyone i have garry goodridge on mine and i aint been a fan of him for a long time but can't argue with his early days


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Big daddy goodridge' fav move was to let the opponant punch him in the face while shouting " more more, is that the best you can do". Hmmmm


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

davy said:


> 7) Fedor Emilanenko


Emelianenko.:laugh:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Fedor

Kazushi Sakuraba

Rampage(never has fought in ufc like he did in Pride)

Wanderlai

Chuck

Nick Diaz(poss my 2nd fav fighter)

Minatauro Noguiera

BJ Penn

Bas Rutten

Takanori Gomi

Some needed additions:

Dan Hardy

Paul Taylor

Rickson Gracie(my intro to mma)

Mark Kerr(his Brazilian days).


----------



## JoshDai (Jul 28, 2009)

In no particular order

Georges St-Pierre

BJ Penn

Chuck Liddell

Rosi Sexton

Dan Hardy

Michael Bisping

Ken Shamrock

Fedor Emelianenko

Bas Rutten

Randy Couture

Frank Mir

Jon Fitch

Forrest Griffin


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

JoshDai said:


> Fedor Emilanenko


Emelianenko.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Fedor
> 
> Kazushi Sakuraba
> 
> ...


these days he has more sutable opponents people who he can't just ragdoll but still amazing strength for LH and UFC was the place he fianaly beat wand after loosing twice to him in pride so.....i forgot were i'm going with this but erm yeah i dissagree

they can't all be arona knockouts!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

He fought and beat Chuck in his peak. Beat the shit out him.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

spitfire said:


> He fought and beat Chuck in his peak. Beat the shit out him.


That was a sad day for me.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> That was a sad day for me.


sad day for UFC and PRIDE FC chuck goes over as top wrestler and striker to face rampage a top wrestler and striker and it turned out to be a pretty boring fight compared to what was expected of them

thats just my oppinion but i think we can all agree that fight wasnt as good as expected

wait boring is the wrong word sorry dissapointing maybie better?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Rampage Jackson

Jon Jones

Gegard Mousasi

George St Pierre

Andrei Arlovski

Dan Hardy

Shane Carwin

Junior Dos Santos

Thales Leites

Shogun Rua

I replaced Anderson Silva with GEGARD

I'd have Machida,Lesnar, Liddell, Griffin, Wanderlei, Lashley, Urijah Faber, Fitch,Franklin on there if I could

I'd defo have Bas Rutten on there if it was of all time, you should make a thread for favourite 10 of all time


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Lashley


Hasnt really done enough to be in a top list i reckon.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> Hasnt really done enough to be in a top list i reckon.


yeah i agree but can defo see he's gonna cause some problems for heavyweights in the future,

bob sapp fight sucked!!!!!!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

AndyMulz, I like him because I once met him when the WWE did a tour, he was so cool .. And I've been impressed by his attitude regarding MMA


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

No-one else considered Torres for their list? He's awesome!


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> AndyMulz, I like him because I once met him when the WWE did a tour, he was so cool .. And I've been impressed by his attitude regarding MMA


Fair play dude. Each to their own.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Imy said:


> No-one else considered Torres for their list? He's awesome!


Agreed. One of the guys that look unbeatable. Also Carlos Condit. He lost recently but is a very entertaining fighter. A mention for Faber is needed as well. I had Brown down to beat Faber in their last meeting, but I think Faber may well have won if he had not suffered a broken hand.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

In no particular order;

Chuck Liddell

Randy Couture

Matt Hughes

GSP

Anderson Silva

Forrest Griffin

Nick Diaz

Cung Le

Wanderlei Silva (Pride days)

Frank Mir


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

TheIceman5 said:


> In no particular order;
> 
> Chuck Liddell
> 
> ...


well Liddell was pretty obvious for you :laugh:


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

how did you guess? :laugh:


----------



## Son of Fedor (Jul 28, 2009)

Fuggin hell, there's so many good fighters out there it's hard to pick a top 10 (let alone a top 3), but in my own humble opinion and in no particular order (apart from the undisputed #1 Mr Emelianenko) my top 10;

1) *Fedor* (nuff' said)

*Guida* (always v.exciting to watch, never a dull fight)

*'Bones' Jones* (outrageous natural abillity, could be the next big thing?)

*Chuck* (legend, unbeatable when in his prime)

*Machida* (is unbeatable and in his prime)

*GSP* (second to none in his skill set)

*Griffin* (heart as big as a fridge)

*Hardy* (i really, really hope he goes onto bigger and better things)

*Randy* (the 'man')

*Mark Kerr* (back in the day, the original smashing machine - if slightly sterodial ha!)

That's not even beginning to mention the Gracie clan, Wandy, Minatauro, etc etc...


----------

